
The Fountainhead and Software Engineering - aard
https://medium.com/@ard_adam/the-fountainhead-and-software-engineering-d991b269af2e
======
bediger4000
Is this a parody? I'm afraid of Poe's Law coming home to roost, I guess.

There's a lot of negotiations and learning that go on to get to the point of
"you know what I want, I leave every other decision other than 'go do it' up
to you".

This whole system ignores every lesson of information theory, complexity
theory, computation theory and other branches of science and math that have
blossomed since 1930.

